# كيف تعمل الرؤية الصناعية ؟؟



## فتنة الروح (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا الموضوع من ترجمتي نقلاً عن howstuffworks.com
أرجو ذكر المصدر في حال النقل

[]تعتبر الشبكية طبقة رقيقة من الخلايا العصبية تتوضع على الجدار الخلفي داخل العين , بعض هذه الخلايا يستقبل الضوء , بينما بعضها الآخر يترجم هذه المعلومات و يرسلها إلى الدماغ عبر العصب البصري و من خلال هذه المراحل نتمكن من رؤية الأشياء .
في الشبكية المتضررة أو التي لا تعمل بشكل طبيعي , تتوقف المستقبلات الضوئية عن العمل مما يسبب العمى , و حسب الإحصائيات يوجد أكثر من 10 ملايين شخص في العالم فقدوا الإبصار بسبب أمراض معينة أصابت شبكياتهم .و هؤلاء الأشخاص لديهم أمل باستعادة الإبصار , حيث طورت مجموعة من العلماء رقاقات سيلكونية silicon microchips تساعد في الحصول على ما يسمى بالإبصار الصناعي artificial vision .






الرقاقة السليكونية بقطر 2 مم و بسماكة أقل من سماكة شعر الإنسان

*كيف تعمل الشبكية ؟*

حتى نفهم كيف يتم الإبصار الصناعي علينا أولاً أن نفهم كيف تعمل الشبكية السليمة لتؤمن لنا الإبصار الطبيعي , و فيما يلي شرح مبسط عن آلية الإبصار :

- يدخل الضوء المتناثر عن الجسم المنظور إلى القرنية .
- يسقط هذا الضوء على الشبكية retina .
- ترسل الشبكية المعلومات إلى الدماغ عبر العصب البصري .
- يترجم الدماغ هذه المعلومات .





العين تشريحياً

تحوي الشبكية كما نعلم عدة أنماط من الخلايا :
- العصيات Rods
- المخاريط Cones
- تجمعات لخلايا عصبية Ganglion Cells

يوجد داخل الشبكية حوالي 125 مليون خلية من العصيات و المخاريط تعمل عمل مستقبلات ضوئية , و يكون عدد العصيات أكثر من المخاريط حيث أن كل مخروط واحد يقابل 18 عصية .
تتأثر العصيات بالضوء المنخفض و تعطي صوراً غير ملونة , بينما تعطي المخاريط صوراً ملونة و تعطي تفاصيل الأجسام المنظورة , فهي التي تكسبنا القدرة على رؤية الأجسام بشكل مفصل و دقيق كما تساعدنا على القراءة الواضحة .
تستقبل هذه العصيات و المخاريط الإشارات الضوئية و تنقلها إلى كتل الخلايا العصبية المجاورة في الشبكية , حيث تقوم هذه الخلايا بترجمة و تفسير interpret الإشارات الضوئية و ترسلها إلى الدماغ عبر العصب البصري .
تصاب هذه الخلايا بالعديد من الأمراض التي قد تسبب العمى , من أهم هذه الأمراض :
retinitis pigmentosa : هو مرض يصيب الشبكية يؤدي إلى تشكل صباغ أسود يسبب فساد و ضعف متزايد تدريجياً في الشبكية .
age-related macular degeneration : فساد اللطخة الصفراء نتيجة تقدم العمر .

هذان المرضان يصيبان الشبكية , و يضعفان تدريجياً من فعالية العصيات و المخاريط و يسببان فقدان الرؤية المحيطية peripheral vision , أو عمى كلي total blindness . 
و بما أن المتضرر الرئيسي من هذه الأمراض هي العصيات و المخاريط , فهذا يعني أنه إذا استطاع العلماء تطوير عصيات و مخاريط صناعية عوضاً عن المتضررة فلن يفقد المريض الرؤية , و ستقوم هذه العصيات و المخاريط الصناعية بنقل الإشارات الضوئية عبر الخلايا العصبية و العصب البصري إلى الدماغ لتتم ترجمتها و تفسيرها .

لكن....

*كيف يتم الحصول على الإبصار الصناعي ؟؟؟
*
أشار الدكتور Mark Humayun عام 1988 إلى أن الشخص الأعمى قادر على رؤية أضواء عن طريق إثارة كتل الخلايا العصبية nerve ganglia خلف الشبكية بواسطة تيار كهربائي . حيث تبرهن هذه التجربة أن الخلايا العصبية خلف الشبكية تبقى فعالة حتى في حالة فساد الشبكية , و على أساس المعلومات السابقة بدأ العلماء بتطوير أداة تمكن من تفسير الصور و النبضات الكهربائية مما يساعد على استعادة الرؤية .





أبعاد الشبكية السليكونية الصناعية بأبعاد البقعة السوداء المتوضعة فوق التاريخ على هذه القطعة النقدية 

و قريباً ستصبح هذه الأداة متوفرة لملايين الأشخاص الذين فقدوا الرؤية بسبب أمراض متعلقة بالشبكية retinal disease .
في الحقيقة تم تطوير رقاقتين سليكونيتين و تم تجربة احداهما على ثلاثة أشخاص مصابين بالعمى , و تعتمد هاتين الرقاقتين على المبادىء التالية :
- أن تكون الرقاقة السليكونية صغيرة كفاية لتزرع داخل العين .
- مزودة بمصدر متواصل للطاقة .
- متوافقة حيوياً Biocompatible مع النسج المحيطة بها داخل العين .

تم تطوير الشبكية السليكونية الصناعية artificial silicon retina (ASR) من قبل شركة Optobionics , و هي عبارة عن أداة رقيقة للغاية , سطحها أصغر من سطح ممحاة قلم رصاص , فقطرها حوالي 2mm , و سماكتها أقل من سماكة شعرة الإنسان , و هذا ما يمكن الطبيب من زراعتها بسهولة دون أن يسبب ضرراً لباقي النسج داخل العين .
تم زراعة الشبكية الصناعية لأول مرة في عين شخص فقد الرؤية بسبب مرض retinitis pigmentosa و ذلك من قبل الأطباء في جامعة الينويز University of Illinois ضمن مركز شيكاغو الطبي Chicago Medical Center .
و لكن قبل زراعة هذه الشبكية الصناعية تم الحصول على موافقة منظمة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية FDA التي أكدت على أن هذه الشبكية متوافقة حيوياً مع النسج المحيطة داخل العين , كما أنها صالحة للبقاء لفترة طويلة للغاية داخل العين .
يحتاج الأطباء بعد إجراء العملية إلى عدة شهور لمعرفة نتائج هذه العملية و يعتقد الأطباء أن المريض سيكون قادراً على رؤية الأشياء باللونين الأبيض و الأسود فقط و بدون تفاصيل واضحة .
تحوي الشبكية السليكونية الصناعية ASR حوالي 3500 خلية شمسية ميكروسكوبية قادرة على تحويل الضوء إلى نبضات كهربائية لتقوم بدور مشابه لدور العصيات و المخاريط . لزرع هذه الشبكية ضمن العين يقوم الجراحون بصنع عدة شقوق صغيرة في المنطقة البيضاء للعين و تتم إزالة الكتلة الهلامية داخل العين و استبدالها بمحلول ملحي saline , ثم تثبت الشبكية الصناعية بين الطبقتين الداخلية و الخارجية للشبكية كما يوضح الشكل.







لكي تعمل أي رقاقة ميكروية microchip تحتاج إلى طاقة , لكن الشيء المدهش في هذه الــ ASR هو أنها تستمد جميع الطاقة التي تحتاجها من الضوء الداخل إلى العين .

يتم تطوير رقاقة ميكروية أخرى قادرة على استعادة الرؤية بشكل جزئي من قبل فريق من الباحثين من جامعات Johns Hopkins University, North Carolina State University and the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill . تسمى هذه الرقاقة رقاقة الشبكية الصناعية المركبةartificial retina component chip (ARCC) و هي مشابهة إلى حد بعيد الرقاقة ASR حيث أن كليهما مصنعتان من السليكون و تستمدان التغذية من الطاقة الشمسية كما أن الــ ARCC أبعادها صغير جداً و سماكتها حوالي 0,02mm . لكن الفرق بينهما هو أن الــ ARCC تتوضع في أعلى الشبكية لأنها رقيقة جداً و الضوء الداخل إلى العين يمر من خلالها و يسقط على حساسات الضوء photosensors المتوضعة أسفل الرقاقة كما أن هذا الضوء الساقط لا يشكل مصدراً لتغذية الرقاقة حيث أن هذه الرقاقة تحصل على تغذيتها عن طريق نظارات توجه شعاع ليزر يسقط على الخلايا الشمسية الموجود ضمن الرقاقة .
و يقول الباحثون أن الــ ARCC ستعطي المريض القدرة على رؤية الصور بأبعاد 10x10 بيكسل أي بحجم حرف واحد على هذه الصفحة تقريباً , لكن العلماء يطورون رقاقات ميكروية قادرة على رؤية الصور بأبعاد 250x250 بيكسل و هذا ما يجعل الشخص الأعمى قادراً على قراءة جريدة .

موضوع منقول من المهندس صالح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير للجهود النيرة .

وجزاكم الله الف خير .

نتطلع للجديدكم .


البغدادي


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير للجهود النيرة .
> 
> وجزاكم الله الف خير .
> 
> ...


 

الله يخليك يارب الف شكر على مرورك واتمنى اكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## eng_mohand (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------

